
Good CEOs aren't busy - kornish
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/good-ceos-aren-t-busy-a4c0e657284a
======
bobbles
Sometimes I read these things and wonder... Does anyone _really_ think that
the CEOs job is doing the grunt work.

Like I get that everyone does stuff at a startup, but are you really a 'CEO'
if the business isnt even big enough for someone to be dedicated to building
out the business yet.

I dont even know if i have a point, but i dont really think anyone is going to
read this and go 'of course! all this time i shouldve been a CEO instead of
not being a CEO'

~~~
smt88
I used to work for a CEO who refused to hire a designer or UX/usability
expert. She meticulously "designed" the screens of our web application herself
using PowerPoint.

The end result was, predictably, fucking terrible. I still can't decide
whether to laugh, cringe, or break something when I think about those screens.

I don't work there anymore, but she continued to do this after the company had
15 employees and substantial revenue (I left as soon as I could).

So yes, some CEOs are totally unable to delegate or see past their own
arrogance, and they continue to do grunt work when they shouldn't. Some of
them (like my old employer) are even successful despite making that mistake.

~~~
tamana
I would love to bungle my way to pay 15 employees wages and substantial
revenue.

~~~
smt88
The CEO is an excellent saleswoman and networker, and she had millions of her
own to invest. Anyone can bungle their way to success with enough money to
form a safety net for them. She wasn't bungling anything but the product
development, though -- sales and morale were excellent.

------
evancharles
While great CEOs of large companies do edit much more than they write, I see
early stage CEOs that think they can start editing right away, because they're
the CEO.

For the first couple years (at least), it takes heroic effort to get something
to work and then to build a growth machine around that thing that works, and a
founder/CEO needs to do a lot of "writing" to make that happen.

------
joshguthrie
Good CEOs aren't busy, they're writing Medium posts

------
xyzzy4
Well ideally you'd want to delegate basically everything in your life that
feels like work and takes energy.

